# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > سوال: سایت های بزرگ مثل فیس بوک و... با چه زبانی نوشته شده اند؟

## navidb

سلام
کسی میدونه سایت های بزرگ مثل فیس بوک، توییتر، ویکی پدیا و... با چه زبان (زبان هایی) نوشته شده اند؟

----------


## black phoenix

ویکی پدیا و فیس بوک رو مطمئنا با PHP نوشتن،بقیه رو نمیدونم ،البته به احتمال 90 % هم اونا رو با این زبان نوشتن.
اما باید توجه داشت که یک سایت فقط با یک زبان برنامه نویسی نوشته نمیشه .چون دارای بخش های متفاوتی هست و برای هر بخش یک زبان برنامه نویسی و یک تکنولوژی وجود داره.
مثلا زبان PHP در سمت سرور استفاده میشه،یعنی زبانیه که با سرور و پایگاه داده ارتباط برقرار میکنه.
اما طراحان وب از جاوا اسکریپ در سمت کاربر استفاده می کنن. به عنوان مثال امکاناتی که در بعضی از وبسایت ها وجود داره،مثل تقویم و ساعت و ... و یا فرم هایی که برای ثبت نام توی سایت استفاده میشه و یا خیلی چیزیای دیگه عموما با جاوا اسکریپ نوشته میشن.
یکی دیگه از مهم ترین قسمت های یک وبسایت پایگاه داده ست که برای سایت های بزرگ و مهم بیشتر با MY SQL و یا با SQL ساخته میشن و برای سایت های کوچک تر از Access استفاده میکنن.

----------


## IamOverlord

تا جایی که می دونم در ساخت Facebook از AJAX هم استفاده شده.
در کل سایت های بزرگ هم یه زبان Server Side رو استفاده می کنند و هم یه زبان Client Side.

----------


## navidb

اگه میشه یکم دقیق تر توضیح بدید...
ممنون

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام اگه به لینک هاش دقت کنی php هست با ajax , jquery

----------


## Slytherin

> تا جایی که می دونم در ساخت Facebook از AJAX هم استفاده شده.
> در کل سایت های بزرگ هم یه زبان Server Side رو استفاده می کنند و هم یه زبان Client Side.


دوستمون پرسیدند که از چه زبان هایی استفاده شده. ای‌جکس ابدا زبان نیست بلکه یک تکنولوژی هست...

----------


## alonemm

البته فراموش نکنید که با تکنیک های باز نویسی آدرس ها پسوند فایل ها تغییر میکنند پس زیاد به آدرس هایی که در سایت ها و در آدرس بار میبینید تکیه نکنید.

----------


## ayub_coder

facebook , wikipedia با زبان php نوشته شده اند.

----------


## sonia_1368

ظاهرش PHP هستش اما اونها فريم ورک هايي دارن که خودشون براش طراحی کردن ، تيم های توسعه دهنده این سایت ها خیلی حرفه ای هستن ، من يک کتاب خوب ديدم به اسم Facebook Application Development که اگه گير بياری یکم راجع به کدها هم بحث شده ، متاسفانه پولی بود من فهرست رو تونستم فقط ببينم

----------


## idocsidocs

کلا برنامه نویسی توی ایران با برنامه نویسی توی خارج کلی فرق می کنه !

اگه فیسبوک از دات نت استفاده کنه باید برای سرور و نرم افزار هزینه زیادی پرداخت کنه.

فیسبوک از پی اچ پی استفاده کرد و بعد پروژه هیپ هاپ رو اجرا کرد تا کدهای پی اچ پی رو سریع تر اجرا کنه.
لینک سایت یاهو توی صفحه اول سایت پی اچ پی هست و از پی اچ پی پشتیبانی می کنه.
ویکیپدیا از پی اچ پی استفاده می کنه.

----------


## magicall

سلام
تا جايي كه من ميدونم فيس بوك با php نوسته شده است
به جز مواردي كه دوستان اشاره كردن اگر وارد سورس كد برنامه وارد بشيد ساختار كدهاي html آن شبيه به asp نيست .

----------


## aliimanypoor

> سلام
> تا جايي كه من ميدونم فيس بوك با php نوسته شده است
> به جز مواردي كه دوستان اشاره كردن اگر وارد سورس كد برنامه وارد بشيد ساختار كدهاي html آن شبيه به asp نيست .


چه جوری میشه از روی کدهای html فهمید با asp k نوشته شده PHP

----------


## adam1442

دوست عزیز اصلا اینا فقط دروغه که فلان سایت با php نوشته شده اینا یه سری طرفدار php هستن به لینک زیر برو اطلاعات کامل زبان های برنامه نویسی سایت های بزرگ هست
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progra...pular_websites

----------

